# lipo to replace 4 cell ?????



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

with 10th scale oval, 12th scale and now touring all 4 cell, does anyone know if there is a company that is going to or already is making a lipo battery that will be around 5 volt output level?


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

1 cell is 3 when empty and 4.2 when full. It is either over or under. I don't think they can change the voltage.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

There shouldn't be any reason a system can't run on less then 4.8 volts... If there is a need to switch from Nickel based cess we race with today, and go to LiPo, I would suspect that the companys making controlers would start making them so they will operate at lower voltages. 

I'm much less knowlegable about battery technology... but it's always been my understanding that the voltage is hard if not impossible to change with any perticular technology.... that is I think LiPo voltage per cell is pretty much fixed at what it is today.


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Lipo's "working" voltage is around 3.5 volts per cell during discharge. So a single cell would be 3.5, a 2 cell is about 7.0, 3 cells is about 10.5 volts. The fully charged voltage is 4.2 volts per cell. 

Kind of like a NiMh is about 1.4 volts per cell after charging, and about 1.2 during discharge (the newer stuff anyway).......

So a 5 volt lipo isn't going to happen.......


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Try some of the BEC makers that make them to run the servo/reciever at 6 volts. Maybe they make one that will allow enough amps to race your 5 volt system from a 7.4 volt li-po battery.

Here is a link: www.koolflightsystems.com

They have UBEC for the servo/reciever pack, but maybe they can help you with your need.

Good Luck!


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

You can run a 12th car on a single LiPo cell as long as you run a receiver pack. It won't be as fast as a 4 cell pack because it will have less voltage but it will work.

The chemistry won't allow the LiPo cells to have a voltage under load that is much above 3.6 volts. There is new stuff out there but it's not LiPo and not available yet.

I personally think that 3 cell (NiMh) brushless mod would be interesting.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

3 cell NiMH in a 12th scale might be somehting I could handle... (4300kv).


----------

